# Survivor ?



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

The next two episodes of Survivor (Thur, Mar 13th and Wed, Mar 19th) were not listed on my To Do list. When bringing up the program through the SP manager, for each episode it said 'this episode will not be recorded.' I thought maybe they were repeats, but that didn't make any sense, so I manually added them to record. This show is my No. 1 pass, and I don't know what happened. Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## techrat5 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have never bee able to get a SP to work between seasons of Survivor.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

I'm seeing the same issue. Looks like tribune has bad guide data as I also see the same mistake on my mythtv system (which also gets its data from tribune). However, tvguide.com is showing it as a new episode.


----------



## scottjf8 (Nov 11, 2001)

This time of year there is usually a skip in Survivor on Thursday nights to the College Basketball tournaments.


----------



## LordKronos (Dec 28, 2003)

techrat5 said:


> I have never bee able to get a SP to work between seasons of Survivor.


You have to setup a wishlist for title="Survivor:" category="Reality" (or something like that). This will also get you the reunions (which, as I recall, sometimes don't show up under the regular season pass).


----------



## bryhamm (Jun 30, 2004)

scottjf8 said:


> This time of year there is usually a skip in Survivor on Thursday nights to the College Basketball tournaments.


Yep


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

techrat5 said:


> I have never bee able to get a SP to work between seasons of Survivor.





LordKronos said:


> You have to setup a wishlist for title="Survivor:" category="Reality" (or something like that). This will also get you the reunions (which, as I recall, sometimes don't show up under the regular season pass).


Survivor changes its name every season to match the locale, so the SP changes every season. It's not that big a deal to create a new one twice a year. And the Reunion show is now captured by the SP. The first 3-4 seasons, it wasn't. But for at least the last several years, it has been.

BTW...techrat5--I don't think the issue raised here was the SP from year to year, but that a specific week/episode was not being recorded.


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

astrohip said:


> BTW...techrat5--I don't think the issue raised here was the SP from year to year, but that a specific week/episode was not being recorded.


Exactly. I have never ever had a problem like this before. And it isn't because of the basketball..that starts after next Wednesday's episode I believe. All season has been fine except for this Thursday's episode and the following Wednesday episode. Futon Critic shows them as new episodes. Thanks,


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

I have both of those episodes.

By the way, is it my imagination or are the Wednesday episodes usually clip shows?


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Not necessarily. I remember watching real episodes on those Wednesdays.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Guide data describes a new show for Wed night.


----------



## skipw (Feb 9, 2006)

Mine didn't start last week either... It said "someone modified the season pass..." or something like that. Missed it entirely a few weeks ago. I'll be watching tonight for it to start. It was on the ToDo list yesterday. I've seen other threads about having the same problem... mostly with CBS shows. Maybe they change something at the last minute in the guide data that messes up the SP, I don't know.


----------



## MikeekiM (Jun 25, 2002)

Interesting... I thought it was just me... I was on business travel, and when I came back, the last two episodes did not record...and it said that it was because someone in my household changed my SPs...which I know is impossible..


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

You can watch missed episodes of Survivor at CBS.com online. I did not get epiosode 8 this week. It is not online either. Was it not shown.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

jerryez said:


> You can watch missed episodes of Survivor at CBS.com online. I did not get episode 8 this week. It is not online either. Was it not shown.


There was no Survivor this week.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

Survivor is not on due to the NCAA Men's Basketball Tournament--March Madness!


----------

